# COD4...accused of using aimbot and kicked



## Shane (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

need serius help here,i just re-installed cod4 today,pasted my saved rank file and everything i kept before re-installing windows and when i joined a game Punkbuster kicked me saying i was using an Aimbot WTF!

why would ineed an aimbot im Lv55 

I am not using any hacks or nor would i so what the hells going on? Punkbuster better not have banned me for this because i have not done anything


----------



## Archangel (Sep 1, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> why would ineed an aimbot im Lv55



who said you got there playing fair? 

on a more serious note, is punkbuster up to date? (never used it, so wouldnt know if you actually need to update it.. but I suppose its worth looking into)


----------



## Shane (Sep 1, 2008)

Archangel said:


> who said you got there playing fair?
> 
> on a more serious note, is punkbuster up to date? (never used it, so wouldnt know if you actually need to update it.. but I suppose its worth looking into)




honestly Arch i didnt cheat my way to 55,theres no need to,you can get to lvl 20 in a few days if your good 

actualy come to think of it,no i forgot to update Punkbuster so maybe thats the problem.

il try now.


----------



## Archangel (Sep 1, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> you can get to lvl 20 in a few days if your good



and bothered...      go play a good game, like rainbow six vegas 2 ^.^   (btw, let me know what you find when you try to update punkbuster  )


----------



## meanman (Sep 2, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> honestly Arch i didnt cheat my way to 55,theres no need to,you can get to lvl 20 in a few days if your good
> 
> actualy come to think of it,no i forgot to update Punkbuster so maybe thats the problem.
> 
> il try now.


Does anyone else play your game? if some how an aimbot has found its way to your game you need to be careful because a lot of servers including the cfclans 
now run pb streaming and if that catches you cheating it will ban you for life on all pb streaming servers which is thousands.Try updating pb if you still get kicked you will have to uninstall the game and start again


----------



## kobaj (Sep 2, 2008)

meanman said:


> Does anyone else play your game? if some how an aimbot has found its way to your game you need to be careful because a lot of servers including the cfclans
> now run pb streaming and if that catches you cheating it will ban you for life on all pb streaming servers which is thousands.Try updating pb if you still get kicked you will have to uninstall the game and start again



Heh, meanman, I think getting banned from punkbuster which is on EVERY server is a little bit more severe then getting banned from pb streaming .

As for a resolution, most likely it was an admin who thought you were hacking. They can write whatever they want in those "you were banned" messages. So I would just try and connect to some other servers. Update pb, as already stated. Maybe reinstall the game. 

I dont know how relevant this is. But some old CSS programs that simply let you play music while gaming, were considered Aimbots. So if you have any "iffy" programs running...

Anyway, best of luck, tell us how it goes. And why arnt you in the CF clan?!


----------



## Shane (Sep 2, 2008)

right guys i tried re-installing,applying latest patches,updating punkbuster and starting again from rank 1 and i STILL get the message 


ive sent punkbuster a trouble ticket and they sent one back asking 



> Please provide your PB GUID



where do i get that from? they failed to tell me


----------



## meanman (Sep 2, 2008)

kobaj said:


> Heh, meanman, I think getting banned from punkbuster which is on EVERY server is a little bit more severe then getting banned from pb streaming .
> 
> As for a resolution, most likely it was an admin who thought you were hacking. They can write whatever they want in those "you were banned" messages. So I would just try and connect to some other servers. Update pb, as already stated. Maybe reinstall the game.
> 
> ...



I agree getting banned from pb is more severe and your point about an admin kicking for aimbot is also true because he was only kicked for 2 mins.
To find your guid connect to a pb enabled server and bring down the console by hitting the tilde key and now type /pb_myguid  this should display your 32 character key.


----------



## Shane (Sep 2, 2008)

meanman i tried what you said but it does nothing,also looks like its permanent ban me now 






im so pissed off right now because i have done nothing wrong! realy annoying considering there were hackers all over warrock and punkbuster did nothing


----------



## meanman (Sep 2, 2008)

I have sent you a pm and im on xfire now username titfat


----------



## meanman (Sep 2, 2008)

After reading some things about this ban it does seem like it can be triggered by software on your pc several people who are using Nokia N95 software seem to be getting pb banned for aimbot, i dont no if that's any help just remember to give them details of any new software you have installed.
Found this it might help http://www.boyer-draeby.dk/how-to-unban-global-hardware-ban-from-punkbuster/?cp=all


----------



## Shane (Sep 2, 2008)

Well i got a reply from Punkbuster and they said



> We do not find this violation to be triggered in error, and it will not be removed.



so in other words they say ive been hacking,They are more stupid than i thought 

i have now sent a reply back



> Note #7: what violation? i did not do anything,all i done was re-install windows and some new antivirus software and bam i got banned
> 
> i find this very upsetting,i used to play a game called warrock which is punkbuster run and it was full of hackers all the time and punkbuster did nothing at all about them,infact i hear they are still on there today and heres me done nothing wrong and get banned.
> 
> ...



im going to keep on to them,they probably wont lift me ban now but why should i let it be? ive done nothing wrong.

Its not realy the end of the world,i can still play on the non punkbuster servers and theres loads but realy i shouldnt have to


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 2, 2008)

Archangel said:


> and bothered...      go play a good game, like rainbow six vegas 2 ^.^   (btw, let me know what you find when you try to update punkbuster  )



Bah! How about YOU play some good games!?


----------



## Shane (Sep 2, 2008)

Update ive sent an Appeal for the ban....like isaid im not going to let this ban be i have nothing to hide.


----------



## Twist86 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sad part is my buddy has been hacking on COD4 since day one and no bans.

Goes to show you anti-hacking software hurts the legit players not the cheaters.


----------



## Shane (Sep 2, 2008)

Twist86 said:


> Goes to show you anti-hacking software hurts the legit players not the cheaters.



its true,there were loads of hackers on Warrock and punkbuster did nothing


----------



## Danda (Sep 10, 2008)

Its a Conspiracy!!!

Same here, people thought I was using AIM bot as well, but they mistake me for another player who had a similar name to mine.... How do you mistake Panda for Danda?!?!


----------



## Kesava (Sep 11, 2008)

Well you could use a guid spoofer or something.
I mean obviously you want to fix the problem the normal way and not join the side of the people who are causing this problem in the first place... but yeah


----------



## epidemik (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats really a bummer. Hope it all gets worked out.


----------



## Vizy (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey neva, you can't let this rest. Bother the living crapsnaps out of them. They block your email? Make another one. Keep bothering them till you get what you want. that sucks so much, that's some retard shit. You asked them nicely, now it's time to fight back. I know you know about proxy's, use them, make accounts on their forums, and do what iluvpenis did a while back. They deserve it, just like the stupid hispanic that jacked my iPod and pretzel poppers. 

http://www.punksbusted.com/forums/index.php?act=home???


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 11, 2008)

I got the same problem as you (as you might have known through PM) What I did is I just got another copy of the game (Which I got for free when I bought a video card) and then just changed my IP address. You'll have to completely uninstall the game and then install it again with a new name. I then used a Level 55 hack to get me up where I was and now I am back playing!


----------



## funkysnair (Sep 11, 2008)

Level 55 hack?????

what is this and why do you need a hack you filthy filthy hacker?


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 11, 2008)

funkysnair said:


> Level 55 hack?????
> 
> what is this and why do you need a hack you filthy filthy hacker?



Well I had to reinstall the game and I really didn't want to start from Level 1 all over again so I just got a quick hack for Level 55.


----------



## funkysnair (Sep 11, 2008)

TUT TUT you hacker


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 12, 2008)

funkysnair said:


> TUT TUT you hacker



You would do it too


----------



## Vizy (Sep 12, 2008)

they made one that works with the 1.7 patch?


----------



## Kesava (Sep 12, 2008)

Haha after getting to level 55 normally I always use the level 55 hack if i reformat. Too much effort to do it all over... and you've already earned it.

In the army if you get to a certain position.. its not like you reformat and then have to work your way back up there again...


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 12, 2008)

Vizy93 said:


> they made one that works with the 1.7 patch?



No it's for 1.6


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Sep 12, 2008)

My friend used the 55 hack, and gave me the lost profile excuse when he reformatted, but he didn't know how the guns work and how to use them, that's only something you learn when you have to go through every gun.


I probably wouldn't use the level 55 hack, since I have a few gold weapons, and I don't think the hack gives you all the challenges, but I also keep a backup of my profile on my Desktop, Laptop, Flash Drive, and an External Hard Drive.


----------

